# Tick Tricks



## DanSS26

I got my first deer tick ever this year. Did not find it until following day. I live in Oakland county and never heard reports of deer ticks in this area yet. I sent it in for testing and it came back positive for Lyme. 
Had a online video appointment with Doctor. Even though I had no symptoms yet, he put me on 21 day antibiotic treatment. It can take weeks for symptoms to appear and the Doctor said early treatment has best results, better safe than sorry. So I don't know if I was infected, but glad I took the course Doctor recommended. 

With that said, what are your preventative measures for tick control? I have permethrin and treated clothes for shroomin. I wrap velcro around my legs to prevent them from climbing up my legs. Also wear a long shirt tucked in to prevent entry at waist line.


----------



## Nostromo

I started treating my clothes with Permethrin. I wear boots and tuck my shirt tails in. When I get home I give myself a going over and remove any I find. In the old days they used to tuck their pant legs into their socks. I've thought about that or maybe finding some blousing rubbers to use. But certainly where 8" boots treated with Permetherin.


----------



## Petronius

DanSS26 said:


> I got my first deer tick ever this year. Did not find it until following day. I live in Oakland county and never heard reports of deer ticks in this area yet. I sent it in for testing and it came back positive for Lyme.
> Had a online video appointment with Doctor. Even though I had no symptoms yet, he put me on 21 day antibiotic treatment. It can take weeks for symptoms to appear and the Doctor said early treatment has best results, better safe than sorry. So I don't know if I was infected, but glad I took the course Doctor recommended.
> 
> With that said, what are your preventative measures for tick control? I have permethrin and treated clothes for shroomin. I wrap velcro around my legs to prevent them from climbing up my legs. Also wear a long shirt tucked in to prevent entry at waist line.
> View attachment 525611


Your post brings up some questions.
Where on your body did you find the tick? 
Where did you send it for testing?
Were you wearing permethrin treated clothes, were your pant legs velcroed?


----------



## riverwart

A thorough body inspection is a must after any trip to woods, field, long grass, etc. No matter what spray, clothing, protection you might put on. Had one crawling on my boys hand as we drove away from mushroom picking the other day, mini- panic attack getting that little basturd out the window. Permeithium is the best defense, but I still check. All clothes straight into washer, then a shower and check again. Hope it all turns out fine for you, best of luck if you get back out.


----------



## DanSS26

Petronius said:


> Your post brings up some questions.
> Where on your body did you find the tick?
> Where did you send it for testing?
> Were you wearing permethrin treated clothes, were your pant legs velcroed?


I found it above my waist on back. No permethrin, no velcro. I was walking a trail in woods near my house about 3 weeks ago. I briefly stepped off the trail to get a closer look at an elm tree to determine if was dead, it appeared to be. I had not heard of any tick reports in this area. I wear permethrin and do a tick check after tromping around the woods, but did not even think of it this time. It was an unplanned hike. Should have known better. When going out in parks west or north where ticks are known to be, I always take more precautions. I will around here going forward. I also wear my Lacrosse knee high rubber boots. 

I got it tested hear:
https://www.tickreport.com/


----------



## DanSS26

riverwart said:


> Hope it all turns out fine for you, best of luck if you get back out.


Thanks. I should be fine, Doctor put me on Doxycycline Hyclate 100 MG.
I have been back out a few times checking a black cherry stand for blacks. No luck. Blacks just do not grow in my area. I prefer the taste of yellows, and I get plenty of them near my house. I take full precautions every time now.


----------



## Lightfoot

Permathrin. I also tuck my pants into my rubber boots and tuck my shirt into my pants. I want the ticks crawling up the outside of my clothing, not the inside. Light colored clothing makes them easier to spot.


----------



## Nostromo

Curious, I found a tick on the back of my neck after walking the dog last night. The wind was strong which is a warning sign. But I went unprotected and was only in the trees for a few minutes. I think it's going to be a bad year again.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## justincasei812

Last year I found two ticks after being in my backyard. I live in Shields (outskirts of Saginaw), granted we live the woods. I have never found them or ever worried about them before. This was weeks after I had been up north (Alpena area where ticks are horrible). I am not sure if they were brought back somehow or something new to the area. This year I've put out stuff for bugs and plan on doing it again in June.


----------



## Petronius

DanSS26 said:


> I found it above my waist on back. No permethrin, no velcro. I was walking a trail in woods near my house about 3 weeks ago. I briefly stepped off the trail to get a closer look at an elm tree to determine if was dead, it appeared to be. I had not heard of any tick reports in this area. I wear permethrin and do a tick check after tromping around the woods, but did not even think of it this time. It was an unplanned hike. Should have known better. When going out in parks west or north where ticks are known to be, I always take more precautions. I will around here going forward. I also wear my Lacrosse knee high rubber boots.
> 
> I got it tested hear:
> https://www.tickreport.com/


Thanks. I was hoping it wasn't on permethrin treated clothes. Hate to learn there are ticks out there immune to the stuff.


----------



## PunyTrout

Ticks can crawl into tiny nooks and crannies. Not just body areas but places like the inside seams between pants pockets etc. They are incredibly flat creatures and easily creep between waist bands or sock tops once past your outer clothing defenses.

My philosophy is to try and spot them before they can crawl past your outer layer. Light colors or even neon clothing works best to spot them quickly on yourself or your friends.










It's crazy but a new mindset of vigilance and awareness is needed these days.


----------



## Sparky23

I wish I could count the ticks I have on me yearly. Ive pulled over 100 so far this year. Only one was actually in. This picture was beginning of march after a 20 minute shed walk. 3 species I had pulled off and killed.


----------



## DanP

Spark, I am glad I am not in your woods. Though after this weekend we will see how mine are this year.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Nostromo said:


> Curious, I found a tick on the back of my neck after walking the dog last night. The wind was strong which is a warning sign. But I went unprotected and was only in the trees for a few minutes. I think it's going to be a bad year again.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


They will all be "bad" years from here on out IMO...... if you can get them at all it's a bad year!


----------



## bobberbill

Took the dog for a walk in the woods/park today. No ticks. I've found a couple so far this season. Glad you found yours early. I've had to have 2 removed that were deep.


----------



## jeffm

Lint roller
Not a bad idea for ticks that are not attached. Especially for the numbers Sparky23 was dealing with.


----------



## Sparky23

I will try that for sure. Wonder about puttinf a strip ithat around your calfs.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Don't you guys treat your clothes? Maybe not effectively, because since I've used the Repel w/permethrin on my clothes, I have not had 1 tic on my skin. One can sprays a set of clothes 2-3 times for me.

I spray even after washing, and I hit inside and out, arm-neck-waist-leg holes....nothing gets to me....yet.


----------



## PunyTrout

jeffm said:


> Lint roller
> Not a bad idea for ticks that are not attached. Especially for the numbers Sparky23 was dealing with.
> View attachment 526591



Are you supposed to use the roller on your clothing or your skin? Cause I'm pretty hairy... :yikes:


----------



## jeffm

PunyTrout said:


> Are you supposed to use the roller on your clothing or your skin? Cause I'm pretty hairy... :yikes:


Lmao.. that could be a problem.


----------

